# Black Diamond Blasting Sand 12/40 grit



## buyers-remorse (Oct 30, 2017)

I had family pick up 20/40 medium grit BDBS from tractor supply co. since they were traveling through the area (don't currently live close to one). TSC only lists 20/40 medium and 30/60 fine grits available on their website and the associate in store helped them find what he said was the 20/40 medium grit. The bag ended up having the boxes for 20/40, 16/30, and 12/40 all crossed off though (https://imgur.com/a/OTzXS) so I'm thinking it's actually the coarse 12/40 grit, which is confusing since the TSC website doesn't even list that they sell the coarse grit. Does anyone with experience know which grit the bag actually is and if its the coarse 12/40 grit, do you think that will be a problem for keeping pygmy cories? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

I just bought some @ TSC too.
Same issue 3 boxes striked but there was some spillage on the pallet.
Turns out it was the right one.


----------



## buyers-remorse (Oct 30, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> I just bought some @ TSC too.
> Same issue 3 boxes striked but there was some spillage on the pallet.
> Turns out it was the right one.


Thanks for the quick reply. So it's actually 20/40?


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

I believe so it matched my previous purchase slashed the same way.
Only noticed two in store coarse or fine.

If you really want to get down to grain sizes.
A welding supply shop that sells sand blasting equipment will have a huge selection of aggregates.
As long as you use a coal slag product you should be good.


----------



## rebus20 (Oct 10, 2011)

I bought some this past weekend and it was the same. They had fine and med with most of the boxes crossed so I got it


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

I really like the look of the BDBS but I intended using it in a species only Corydoras tank, I was advised it could affect the color of the fish (they would naturally darken) I'm not sure if that would affect their chances of breeding so I went with the lighter coloured play sand.

I still want to set up another tank with BDBS as a substrate though!


----------



## buyers-remorse (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks all for the replies. In case anyone else has the same confusion, I emailed tractor supply and got this response:

"Thank for purchasing our Black Diamond Medium Blasting Abrasives SKU#3905403. There must be a misprint on the packaging. We only sell two variations of this product: Fine and Medium. It should be the medium grit in the bag. If you are in any way dissatisfied with your purchase, you may return the product to the store at which you purchased it for a full refund."


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

StevieD said:


> I was advised it could affect the color of the fish (they would naturally darken)


Who supplied this advise?


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Who supplied this advise?


Ian Fuller of Corydoras World.


----------

